# Serpentine belt is screeching



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

As the tile says my serpentine belt has begun making noise. I am hoping its just the tensioner and its pulley that have gotten old and tired. Ordered a new belt and tensioner from RockAuto yesterday afternoon, and of course when I took the car later that day the noise got really pronounced. Made me kind of wish I had not ordered already and that I should have found local parts so as to change it on the weekend. Of course that would have run me 50 to 100% more. Anyway, I hope that is all it is. Sadly the belt is only two years old, but I was too cheap to replace the tensioner at that time.
For anyone ordering these parts from RockAuto, I discovered this morn that if you look in the 2006 Altima section they sell a kit which includes both the belt and tensioner for less money than if you buy them seperately in the X Trail section. Its only a $6 or so savings, but every penny counts and it contains the correct parts for ours.

More Information for GATES ACK060885


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the tip.
Any leads on where to find an inner front left CV boot? Dealer wants $61.00 Partsgeek in the USA has it but it's $13.00 USD and another $10.00 for shipping to Ogdensburg, NY. $31.25 CND.
Ebay is about the same.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Neighbor

These guys have it but shipping is quite expensive
https://febestparts.com/BOOT_INNER_CV_JOINT_KIT_79X865X235/0215-071T

but using the Nissan part number 39741-6N225 reveals it was also used on a Maxima model, and here it is-- Beck/arnley to boot and includes clips and greasei!
I Confirmed it fits here
http://nissan4u.com/parts/info/397416N225/

More Information for BECK/ARNLEY 1032960

http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/nissan,2002,maxima,3.5l+v6,1431961,drivetrain,cv+joint+boot,2284

with shipping to Gatineau will run you $26.75 cdn or so assuming you use a 5% discount code which will offset the gst surcharge.
Just google rock auto discount code and enter it at bottom of your cart page in the middle box that asks how did you hear about us. Just paste the discount code in there.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Merci mon ami.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well after much struggle due to limited spaced and tools, I replaced my belt and tensioner finally, but sad to report the intermittent screech squeal came back. With the belt off I was able to turn the different pulleys and the only one making any noise seems to be from the water pump. And frankly, I am not even sure that the noise it made when turned by hand wasn't normal. So I guess I will have to seek out some diagnostic help. Curious if anyone has experienced water pump problems? I am assuming its a bearing going bad. If anyone has replaced theirs is it necessary to remove the alternator, or is there sufficient room to remove the wp from below?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

MMM... after a day its quieted down. Not sure if it took a little while for the automatic tension to set properly or if a new belt requires a bit of break in, but the screeching and slipping are no longer. I still suspect that the water pump pulley bearing is nearing the end, but I cannot really hear it. Will admit to being a bit chicken when it comes to putting a screwdriver on it to hear with the engine operating, so I am not 100% certain if there is a problem with the WP pulley bearing. Decided to order a replacement wp, and I will replace it and do a coolant change next month as preventative maintenance.
Because the Gates tensioner and belt worked well, I decided to order the Gates water pump as well. Installing that should be fun, but does not seem to require the alternator to be removed. Should be able to access everything from underneath with the belt and tensioner removed. Having now done that once I figure it should go a little easier the next time.

I am kind of curious how long do most people go before replacing the water pump?


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> I am kind of curious how long do most people go before replacing the water pump?


The only time I've changed water pumps on other vehicles was when I was changing their timing belts (around 160k km). I haven't ever had a water pump fail on vehicles I've owned that had timing chains. Admittedly, it's a small sample size and the highest mileage I had on a vehicle with a chain was 300k km before I got rid of it. 

If it has a bearing noise, then it won't get better and it does look fairly accessible 

That said, I've frequently had a squeal from a new belt and tensioner for a few days after changing them.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info MikeHJ. Will keep my ears open and see how it goes over the next week or so.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well a bit more digging revealed you shouldn't overlook the obvious. It was two issues making noises. Firstly the belt, but secondly the shield over the rear muffler had come completely off and was just floating on top, moving around and feeling free to make weird vibration noises. Seemingly it would wedge itself with the rear sway bar. Wanted to use large washers to put it back on, as it had corroded around the nut holes, but the first one I tried to remove sheared the bolt. Having no clue how to replace it, and figuring the other two were probably just as rusted, I decided just to remove the shield. Was easy to slide it out from the side. 

Lo and behold a quiet X trail anew. I will keep my ears open still, but I may be able to hold off on the water pump.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to follow up, the X is running super smoothly. Replacing the tensioner has been beneficial. Its worth replacing at this age if and when you change the serpentine belt.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Just to follow up, the X is running super smoothly. Replacing the tensioner has been beneficial. Its worth replacing at this age if and when you change the serpentine belt.


Did you do it? or you took it to the garage!
I m changing booth front​ control arms next week.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo
I did it. With passenger side wheel removed, and the wheel well covering taken off, you can access the tensioner from underneath.
It only has two bolts to remove (12mm if memory serves. Space is tight, and I found it helpful to lock the tensioner pulley with an allen key to ease access to one of the bolts. They break free fairly easily. Torque setting for them is around 40 lbs.
Good luck with the control arm replacement!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Otomodo
> I did it. With passenger side wheel removed, and the wheel well covering taken off, you can access the tensioner from underneath.
> It only has two bolts to remove (12mm if memory serves. Space is tight, and I found it helpful to lock the tensioner pulley with an allen key to ease access to one of the bolts. They break free fairly easily. Torque setting for them is around 40 lbs.
> Good luck with the control arm replacement!


Nice
To remove the alternator, you have 3 more bolts to remove  

I ve sprayed some wd40 on the bolts to ease the process.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hopefully the WD does its magic because those control arm bolts are on tight. I will be curious to know how it goes, and how tough a job it is to do yourself. When installing them do you do the final torquing with weight on or off the wheels?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Well both control arms are changed. 
Right ball joint nut was pretty tight and the nut was starting to strip. After a few hits with the(tira teimas)








I had to use the closed side of the wrench, after cutting the tip over the ball joint nut to get the closed sided wrench in. 
After that was the usual for the bolts, playing with the bolts before completely remove them. 
Can you spot the difference?









Left side was another story(damn salty roads)
Ball joint was a breeze to remove(no cutting) and pivot bolt no problem. The two bolts under the car was a pita to get out








Impact wrench was used, air hammer was used,heat was used,swearing was used,beer breath was used and finally i had to drill beside the bolts. Aluminum rust had filled the holes near the bolts and everything was as one piece. 
Will i do this again? Yes i will(beer was good)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad the beer was good. What a pain in the butt. Where they the original arms? What did you get for replacements? Am I correct to assume you did this on jack stands lying on your back???


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

On the first photo, you have the original on the left and the new on the right. I couldn't see the difference, only the ball joint nut is different. 

I bought them from "turboaristo" on ebay. It came from Ontario in 3 working days. http://www.ebay.com/itm/300754361498

I jacked the car from the middle and put some jack stands, but never lyed underneath. I ve always worked from the side(easy acces to the beer lol) 
I never trust those things.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You did well. Pretty good price for them. Wonder how the lifetime warranty works but maybe it means we can assume they are good quality. Enjoy the handling improvement!


----------

